
Firefox Image Editor: 14 Lines of Code - bpung
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/jetpack_image_editor/
======
nopal
Web browser with 1 line of code:

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

~~~
chrischen
On a mac: open -a Safari <http://news.ycombinator.com>

~~~
spicyj
You can even leave out the "-a Safari" to use the default browser.

------
vessenes
"14 lines of code": Firefox says: 2.3mb download.

I'm sure it's a really nice rapid application development platform, but come
on! I was ready for some serious wizardry. And, I leave disappointed. Oh well.

------
chrischen
They create a Firefox extension out of a prexisting flash based Photoshop-like
editor, out of 14 lines of code.

------
wicknicks
It should have been more aptly titled: "Integrate any web application with
your Firefox Plugin in < 20 lines of code" or something...

------
dennisgorelik
They didn't show how they are going to save edited image.

------
charlesmarshall
Yeap, 14 lines & how big is that library? But as it's abstracted that doesn't
count ;)

------
andr
Short version:

    
    
         document.location.href = 'http://pixlr.com'

